# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Valadares 2 de Setembro

## Jose Neves

Boas a todos :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Pois, as ferias acabaram, pelo menos as minhas :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  , como ficou marcado no nosso ultimo convivio venho aqui propor uma nova reuniao dos nossos caros membros do REEFFORUM para o dia 2 de Setembro.... domingo

Visto que ja temos bomba :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , vai facilitar a nossa vida :SbOk:  

Por falta de tempo da minha parte, venho pedir a malta habitual para gerir este topico, horas da concentracao, horas da mare baixa, quantidade de litros que vamos colectar, etc. e ao Pedro Nuno para administar o topico e marcar uma visita ao centro da aguda...

A todos um abraco e ate dia 2 Ste;bro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Estive a consultar a tabela de marés do instituto hidrográfico e no dia 2 de Setembro teremos  baixa mar às 12:00 com  0.70m de altura. Assim sendo a visita à Estação Litoral da Aguda deverá ocorrer das 10:30 às 11:30 mais coisa menos coisa e será suficiente para se apreciar os aquários, o museu das pescas, a colecção de conchas e as obras do Michael Weber. Penso não ser necessário marcar uma visita formal. Lembro que cada entrada são 3 euros e os livros do Mike Weber estão lá à venda, o que pode ser uma boa oportunidade.

Lembro ainda que ainda nem todos os interessados efectuaram o pagamento dos 25 Euros relativos à compra do fumaças Subaru e mangueira, pelo que o deverão fazer logo que possível.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Lá estarei...  :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal....

espero aparecer lá...

vai ser a minha primeira colecta de agua para o meu primeiro aqua marinho....

vou com o meu pai, e gostava, se pudessem, que me dessem referencias, para nao me perder....

já agora, pretendo trazer pelo menos 300L no minimo, embora 400L fosse o ideal, embora ainda ando a juntar bidões e garrafões.... quem tiver uns a mais, que avise ....

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Como não podia deixar de ser contem comigo.
Carlos



> vou com o meu pai, e gostava, se pudessem, que me dessem referencias, para nao me perder....


Eu entro na auto estrada no nó de Santo Tirso se quiseres marcamos encontro aí e vamos juntos.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Silvério, 

ok era porreiro isso.. :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

deixa perguntar ao meu pai se sabe onde é o nó de Santo Tirso , mas tenho quase a certeza que ele conhece ....

depois confirmo, porque ainda temos de ver as horas que é para se tar lá...

fica bem e obrigada :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Eu entro na auto estrada no nó de Santo Tirso


olá Silverio,  :Olá:  

que eu saiba Santo Tirso não tem nó de autoestrada!
 :yb665:    se calhar referes-te ao nó da Trofa  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas a todos 

Vamos começar a marcar as horas, 10 horas na Estação Litoral da Aguda, e quando acabar a nossa visita partimos para valadares :SbOk:  

Em relaçao ao trajecto quem vem de braga, é facil apanha a A1 em direcçao a lisboa via ponte da arrabida, passa a ponte na 3 saida apanha a A29 em direcçao a espinho e sai em valadares na saida depois de passar as bombas da BP, ou na aguda se pretenderem ir a aguda....

Eu gostaria de sair um pouco mais cedo da aguda para uma aula de campo com o caro Nuno, e desta vez vou levar algo para por as algas que os nossos peixes tanto gostam :SbSourire:  

Estamos 
Jose Neves para colecta e aguda
Pedro Nuno para colecta e aguda
Silverio Pai para colecta e aguda
Silverio Filho para a colecta e aguda
Carlos Mota so colecta
Telmo para colecta e ???????
Carlos Amorim  so colecta
Fernando Gonçalves para a colecta e ??????
Filipe Pires so colecta

Gostaria para quem tem a visita a Estação Litoral da Aguda com ????? confirme para que o resto de nos nao esteja a espera em vao.

Quem pensar em vir e apesar de nao conhecer ninguem, nao vale a pena ter qualquer receio, é porreiro conhecer quem se esconde atraz do PC e é sempre uma boa oportunidade, para aprender com quem mais sabe (que é o meu caso :Vitoria:  )

Aqui deixo o meu contacto para quem se perder 918373693

Um abraço a todos

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva, em principio tambem irei visitar a estação, e talvez dar um salto a praia, quanto a coleta de água sugiro uma pequena atençao a qualidade da agua nesse fim d semana, o nivel será minimo mas no dia anterior vai haver corrida de avioes sobre o rio Douro o que vai causar alguma (bastante)sujeira no rio, oleos e afins, que infelizmente vai sair ao mar. Pode nem ser nada, mas atenção é a minha sugestao.

Até la Abraços :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas, 

queria agradecer desde já ao José Neves pela explicação, mas talvez vá marcar um local para me encontrar com o Silvério, a quem eu agradecia que me esclarece melhor onde é o no de santo tirso, se ele nao se importar, claro... :SbOk:  
quanto a ir a Estação Litoral da Aguda, nao seu o que é isso :EEK!:   :EEK!:  , nem para que serve???

e quem nao fosse á Estação Litoral da Aguda  depois tinha de aparecer a que horas e a onde???,

Nao sei se o Silverio vai por isso, espero para ver...

fiquem bem pessoal :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

ELA - Estação Litoral da Aguda

----------


## Jose Neves

> ELA - Estação Litoral da Aguda


Boas aqui tens a melhor explicaçao que alguem te poderia dar em relaçao a estaçao da aguda, quem nao for as 11h30 na praia, para uma boa aula da campo, dada pelo Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas, 
> quanto a ir a Estação Litoral da Aguda, não seu o que é isso  , nem para que serve???


 :Olá: Viva
Neste elo podes ver mais sobre a praia da Aguda e a Estação Litoral da Aguda e mais ainda...
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7639

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: pode ser lento a carregar devido aos vídeos, mas vale bem.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal, 

ok já compreendi ...

deve ser interessante
, mas só vim aqui informar que fiquei sem possibilidade de ir dia 2 de Setembro, pois o meu pai tem uns a fazeres que o impossiblitam de ir comigo...e estando eu dependente dele tambem nao posso ir...

Ainda vou ver se alguem aqui de Braga quer ir para eu arranjar transporte mas nao me parece....

depois confirmo, dia 31, 

Gostava e precisava mesmo de ir, mas deixem ver se arranjo qualquer coisa...

e obrigada pelos links,  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

fiquem bem

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Neves :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu e o meu pai vamos a estação litoral da aguda.
Está confirmado.
Fica Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas Neves 
> 
> Eu e o meu pai vamos a estação litoral da aguda.
> Está confirmado.
> Fica Bem


Familia Silverio :SbOk:  

Bem Domingo la estaremos, vamos contar tambem com o Fernando Gonçalves que vai finalmente encher o seu novo aqua :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  , ja nao era sem tempo.....

E eu vou utilizar as minhas botas novas para a aula de campo :SbSourire:  

Sera mais um convivio dos membros do REEFFORUM

----------


## Carlos Amorim

Pessoal, 
boas noticias...

afinal vou, 

tenho mesmo de encher o meu aquario

só nao vou á estação, pelo que nao sei a que horas é para tar em valadares, 

espero nao me perder a ir para valadares, mas depois vejo isso...

fiquem bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Pessoal, 
> boas noticias...
> 
> afinal vou, 
> 
> tenho mesmo de encher o meu aquario
> 
> só nao vou á estação, pelo que nao sei a que horas é para tar em valadares, 
> 
> ...


Boas em valadares ficou marcado para as 11h30 para uma aula de campo, e se te perderes liga-me, o meu numero esta num topico anterior, se tiveres mesmo, mesmo perdido diz onde estas e eu vou ter contigo :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok, então muito obrigada :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

dia 2 lá estarei....eheh

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Em principio estarei na praia por volta das 11:30 (Penso ser a mesma de Julho). Não estou a pensar ir à Estação Litoral da Aguda.

Vou precisar de um pouco de água (100 litros).


Abraços, Filipe Pires.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

:SbOk:  boas pessoal, 

vinha só perguntar uma coisa...

a questão é a seguinte: arranjei uma carrinha dum colega do meu pai , e os bidões que vou usar vão ser de 200 e tal litros, pelo que terei de encher dentro da mesma...

a mangueira que tá na maquina chegará???, se nao chegar digam de que diametro é a mangueira que compro mais....

vou levar mais ou menos 700L, 

fiquem  bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas pessoal, 
> 
> vinho só perguntar uma coisa...
> 
> a questão é a seguinte: arreijei uma carrinha dum colega do meu pai , e os bidões que vou usar vão ser de 200 e tal litros, pelo que terei de encher dentro da mesma...
> 
> a mangueira que tá na maquina chegará???, se nao chegar digam de que diametro é a mangueira que compro mais....
> 
> vou levar mais ou menos 700L, 
> ...


Essa pergunta é bem feita, da ultima vez nao chegava a onde estacionamos os carros, mas agora penso que sim pois ficou de se comprar mais uns metros, mas se nao chegar nao te preocupes pois com os nossos bidoes de 30 litros damos uma ajuda a encher o teu..... tu se ade resolver.

Em relaçao a pergunta do filipe, a praia é sempre a mesma, porque a famosa cova nao muda de citio :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok, então fica tudo controlado :SbOk:   :SbOk:  





> Aqui deixo o meu contacto para quem se perder 918373693


11.30 lá estarei em Valadares e levarei o nº do José Neves caso nao dê com o local....

já pouco falta :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

:SbOk:  


> ok, então fica tudo controlado  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.30 lá estarei em Valadares e levarei o nº do José Neves caso nao dê com o local....
> 
> já pouco falta


boas 

Domingo la estaremos, vamos ter alguma dificuldade a estacionar os carros pois vai estar temperaturas superiores a 30 graus, e de certeza vai estar muita gente na praia.

Mas isso nao importa, importa é a qualidade da agua que iremos por nos nossos aquas :SbOk:  

Nao voltarei a net ate domingo por isso se tiverem algum problema liguem.

Um abraço a todos :Vitoria:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

a partir das 10,30 já lá estarei a montar o material :Olá:  
quem quiser aparecer mais cedo está a vontade :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

eu vou sair de braga lá para as 9, 9.30, pelo que chegarei ai talez por volta dessa hora..

se não der com o sitio ....terei de esperar

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

quando chegares podes usar meu numero de telemovel que eu explico a melhor maneira de chegares ao sitio em questão :SbOk:  

966435711

----------


## Carlos Amorim

é isso mesmo, :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
obrigada, depois vou ligar,quando chegar a valadares

fica bem e obrigada :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

É em Valadares sul frente ao sanatório?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> É em Valadares sul frente ao sanatório?


 :Olá: Viva

Não! É em Valadares Norte frente à Colónia do Galo (Colónia de férias da CP - Caminhos de Ferro Portugueses) ou as casas do Sportinguista, Portista e Benfiquista, vê aqui:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7639

post nº 25, página 1. Aviso que pode ser lento a abrir porque tem vários vídeos da fauna e flora da Estação Litoral da Aguda e muitas fotografias.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Muito obrigado pela dica, lá estarei!  :yb677:  

abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas ...
Bem devo-vos dizer ...

Estava eu e o Fernando Gonçalves numa daquelas manhãs submersas à caça  de robalinhos  :SbPoisson9:  , sarguinhos  :SbPoiss:  , polvinhos , etc , até que de repente se ouve debaixo de àgua uma máquina a roncar .
Por isso é que o peixe fugiu todo ... :SbSourire2:  
Ao menos ainda deu para apanhar uns polvos jeitosinhos e umas navalheiras ... :HaEbouriffe:  
Ora põe-se a cabeça de fora de àgua e qual não é o nosso espanto com a multidão da colecta  :EEK!:   em volta da máquina .
E mais espantoso foi a quantidade de bidões , jerrycans , depósitos , garrafões , etc ... para encher .

Digo-vos uma coisa , além da surpresa da afluência de pessoal o espanto foi ainda maior com a quantidade de recipientes para encher  :SbSourire:  

Próxima vez podemos marcar um mergulhinho matinal , seguido de um almoço "reconfortante"  :SbBiere5:   e depois sim !!! fazer a colecta !!!

Mas as imagens vão esclarecer tudo ...

Abraço a todos

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Bem só posso dizer que foi a maior colecta que vi até hoje em Valadares Norte, posso dizer que o Subaru Nortenho trabalhou mais de três horas seguidinhas sem parar e sem dar mostras de cansaço.
Quando o último bidão acabou de encher eram três horas da tarde, o que levou a que não contabilizase-mos o total da colecta mas deve ter passado os dois mil litros. 
Estou já a preparar algumas fotos para que possam perceber melhor como colectar água para os nossos aquários sem grande esforço.

Fiquem Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Começo então a meter aqui alguns retratos do que se passou hoje em Valadares.
Chegada ao local da colecta:


Preparação do material:






Mangueira já junto ao local onde se encontravam os carros.


Aqui o Carlos Mota dá á faniqueira e espera com ansiedade pela indicação da chegada do liquido junto dos carros.



GHEGOU!!!!!
Conhecem a fonte, fixem os calções que mais adiante vão reconhecer.


Por enquanto fica por aqui, volto mais tarde com o resto.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas  :Pracima: 
A colecta propiamente dita:



O nosso amigo Carlos Amorim que veio de Braga ao liquido precioso para encher o seu aquário pela primeira vez para ele boa sorte, aqui a abastecer o Subaru Nortenho.


Bem isto realmente foi sucesso vejam só este depósito foi cheio no parque de estacionamento que fica nada mais nada menos que a 106 metros do mar e com um desnivel de mais ou menos 17 metros( digo eu).


Alguns exemplos do liquido já nas bagageiras:
Este viu-se arrasca para meter tudo na bagageira.


Tarefa mais fácil:





Fiquem Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
De facto foi memorável não só pelo volume de água bombeado que se terá cifrado na ordem dos 2500 litros segundo a ideia do Carlos Mota, como pela afluência, pelas pessoas, como pelo numero de horas que envolveu. Mais ainda, suscitou a curiosidade do veraneantes e mesmo de um residente local que se terá dirigido ao Carlos Mota para recolher dados sobre o Subaru Nortenho que lhe interessaria para encher a piscina :EEK!: ...o que considerando o tempo que levou para recolher o volume da água acima, pode levar muito tempo mesmo, tudo dependerá do volume que a mesma tiver, paciência do dono, resistência do Subaru, porque como já foi dito a distancia ao mini parque de estacionamento supera os 100 metros e o desnível não sendo dos mais acentuados na zona é considerável, situações que submetem a esforço o motor e sujeitam a muitas horas.
Estive a falar com o Carlos Mota e ficou combinado que eu e ele iremos fazer um ensaio noutro local onde a água fica mais próxima do parque de estacionamento que por sua vez é bem mais amplo e não estaremos sujeitos a horário das marés. Esse local fica 4 km mais a sul e de resto o Carlos Mota já o conhece e já de lá recolheu água quando encheu o seu aquário.
Outro aspecto também importante é sabermos exactamente que volume de água cada pessoa pretende recolher para se poder fazer uma boa gestão do tempo que desta vez excedeu o que se previa e o Carlos Mota chegou a casa 3 horas depois do que havia previsto e informado à família que naturalmente fez a observação para cuidarmos deste aspecto e efectuarmos boa gestão do tempo. No meu caso concreto procedi à recolha de esponja e decidi que não recolheria água para não atrasar mais as pessoas, mais em particular o Carlos Mota que é quem tem de ficar para o fim dado estar a guardar o Subaru, de resto tinha recolhido água dois dias antes em Valadares Norte onde encontrei o Pedro Azevedo que justamente estava a sair da praia para regressar a casa. Para tal recolha tive de vestir o fato de mergulho e entrar na água para a recolher, ficando com água quase até ao peito, uma vez que a maré nesse dia e essa hora ainda estava cheia e preparava-me para fazer o mesmo hoje ao fim do dia, mas o Carlos Mota insistiu em ficar com os meus bidões que ao fim do dia fui recolher a casa dele, obrigado Carlos. Aproveitei para apresentar um pedido de desculpas à esposa do Carlos Mota por esta situação que nos ultrapassou a todos e ficou combinado como acima já mencionei, que iríamos melhorar esta situação para todos, tanto no aspecto da estimativa de tempo necessário como também "libertar" o grupo dos interessados, dos horários de maré e assim facilitar também o acesso a este recurso natural tão bom que temos, particularmente aqueles que vêm de mais longe e que assim poderão aceder a este recurso com menos sacrifício evitando por exemplo ter de estar às 8:00 da manhã para coincidir com a maré baixa, o que para mim significa sair de casa às 7:50 ou 7:55 mas para quem por exemplo vem de Santo Tirso ou Braga, é bem diferente.
Assim que tivermos feito a experiência no tal local, comunicaremos e marcaremos o próximo encontro de um grupo que está a ficar cada vez mais interessante e animado.
Foi de facto memorável.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,

foi a minha primeira colecta de agua com o pessoal do reefforum, e gostei, pois é tudo pessoal porreiro :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
desgraçada foi a bomba que teve ali sempre a bufar, mas sem duvida que aguentou...
Correu tudo bem, apesar de a viagem de braga até valadares nao ser das mais rápidas, mas faz-se bem, e valeu bem a pena, pois já cá cantam em casa os meus 660L, que irei usar a encher o  meu aquario e para fazer depois a primeira muda de agua.

aqui fica a unica foto que lá tirei, onde aparece o tal homem, (de calções ) que queria uma bomba igual para encher a piscina dele, e tambem o qual teve a encher o pneu ao Carlos Mota com o seu super compressor dunlop...eheh :yb624:   :yb624:  



fiquem bem e obrigada :yb677:   :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva
> De facto foi memorável não só pelo volume de água bombeado que se terá cifrado na ordem dos 2500 litros segundo a ideia do Carlos Mota, como pela afluência, pelas pessoas, como pelo numero de horas que envolveu. Mais ainda, suscitou a curiosidade do veraneantes e mesmo de um residente local que se terá dirigido ao Carlos Mota para recolher dados sobre o Subaru Nortenho que lhe interessaria para encher a piscina...o que considerando o tempo que levou para recolher o volume da água acima, pode levar muito tempo mesmo, tudo dependerá do volume que a mesma tiver, paciência do dono, resistência do Subaru, porque como já foi dito a distancia ao mini parque de estacionamento supera os 100 metros e o desnível não sendo dos mais acentuados na zona é considerável, situações que submetem a esforço o motor e sujeitam a muitas horas.
> Estive a falar com o Carlos Mota e ficou combinado que eu e ele iremos fazer um ensaio noutro local onde a água fica mais próxima do parque de estacionamento que por sua vez é bem mais amplo e não estaremos sujeitos a horário das marés. Esse local fica 4 km mais a sul e de resto o Carlos Mota já o conhece e já de lá recolheu água quando encheu o seu aquário.
> Outro aspecto também importante é sabermos exactamente que volume de água cada pessoa pretende recolher para se poder fazer uma boa gestão do tempo que desta vez excedeu o que se previa e o Carlos Mota chegou a casa 3 horas depois do que havia previsto e informado à família que naturalmente fez a observação para cuidarmos deste aspecto e efectuarmos boa gestão do tempo. No meu caso concreto procedi à recolha de esponja e decidi que não recolheria água para não atrasar mais as pessoas, mais em particular o Carlos Mota que é quem tem de ficar para o fim dado estar a guardar o Subaru, de resto tinha recolhido água dois dias antes em Valadares Norte onde encontrei o Pedro Azevedo que justamente estava a sair da praia para regressar a casa. Para tal recolha tive de vestir o fato de mergulho e entrar na água para a recolher, ficando com água quase até ao peito, uma vez que a maré nesse dia e essa hora ainda estava cheia e preparava-me para fazer o mesmo hoje ao fim do dia, mas o Carlos Mota insistiu em ficar com os meus bidões que ao fim do dia fui recolher a casa dele, obrigado Carlos. Aproveitei para apresentar um pedido de desculpas à esposa do Carlos Mota por esta situação que nos ultrapassou a todos e ficou combinado como acima já mencionei, que iríamos melhorar esta situação para todos, tanto no aspecto da estimativa de tempo necessário como também "libertar" o grupo dos interessados, dos horários de maré e assim facilitar também o acesso a este recurso natural tão bom que temos, particularmente aqueles que vêm de mais longe e que assim poderão aceder a este recurso com menos sacrifício evitando por exemplo ter de estar às 8:00 da manhã para coincidir com a maré baixa, o que para mim significa sair de casa às 7:50 ou 7:55 mas para quem por exemplo vem de Santo Tirso ou Braga, é bem diferente.
> Assim que tivermos feito a experiência no tal local, comunicaremos e marcaremos o próximo encontro de um grupo que está a ficar cada vez mais interessante e animado.
> Foi de facto memorável.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno



Estou de acordo contigo pedro, na proxima vez fazemos tudo mais direitinho, mas foi mais um bom convivio :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  .

Em relaçao ao tempo, primeiro perdemos 45m para ir buscar gota para o subaru, e depois o Carlos descobriu o porque de ter pouco caudal e ter muitas bolhas, e ai sim ele começou a mandar agua..... pequenos promenores que fazem a diferença.

Mas para a proxima vai ser melhor :SbOk:

----------

